# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Revolutional package XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 can break more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs

## MariaMom1

Incredible update of captchas solving package "XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0":  Captcha solution of Google (ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3), Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another categories of captcha, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM programms: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other programms.  Need more info? Just YouTube it  :Wink:   FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  See you later!Temas similares: New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 solve more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 recognize more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs Revolutional software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 recognize more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs Revolutional package XEvil 4.0 bypass ANY Captcha New package XEvil 4.0 solving more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs

----------

